# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Ηχομιμητική Συσκευή προσέλκυσης πουλιών

## tarzanakos

γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει πως μπορω να κατασκευασω μιμητη για ορτικα 
ειχε πεσει στα χερια μου μια τετοια πατεντα την ελησα αλλα ο μαγκας ειχε σβησει τους κωδικους απο το αλοκληρομενα (2 ολοκληρομενα) 
η πατεντα αποτελουνταν απο μια κορνα τυπου σειναγερμου με 2 ολοκληρομενα και συνδεοτανε με μποταρια 12v
ξερω οτι ζηταω περιεργα πραγματα αλλα ξερω οτι υπαρχουν και τσιακαλια εδω μεσα ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------


## Thanos10

Το πρωτο που θα κανεις ειναι να αντιγραψεις απο το τυπωμενο το κυκλωμα να δουμε πως ειναι το κυκλωμα μηπως βρουμε ακρη,  δεν ξερω βεβαια αν εχεις τις γνωσεις να το κανεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο αλλα θελει υπομονη και  γινεται.

----------


## KOKAR

α) καταρχήν δεν ξέρω τι ήχο βγάζουν τα ορτύκια !
β) αν έχεις τον ήχο που βγάζουν το γράφεις σε ένα μαγνητόφωνο ...

----------


## TSAKALI

ενδιαφερον.. βγαλε μια φωτογραφια αν μπορεις , μια απο πανω και μια 
απο κατω. δουλευει η συσκευη? δεν εννοω μονο σαν λειτουργια, αλλα
αν οντως προσελκυει τα ορτυκια.

----------


## Thanos10

Εχουν και για παπιες τετοια μηχανακια.

----------


## kentar

Υπάρχει καποιο κυκλωμα που να απωθει κυνηγούς  ;

----------


## KOKAR

τα link τα έσβησα διότι δεν γνώριζα ότι είναι παράνομες τέτοιες συσκευές...

----------


## tarzanakos

> ενδιαφερον.. βγαλε μια φωτογραφια αν μπορεις , μια απο πανω και μια 
> απο κατω. δουλευει η συσκευη? δεν εννοω μονο σαν λειτουργια, αλλα
> αν οντως προσελκυει τα ορτυκια.



προσελκυει και  μια χαρα απο 100 και πανω αλλα την συσκευει δεν την εχς ποια δανικια την ειχα

----------


## TSAKALI

ξαναδανεισου την αν μπορεις , και ηχογραφησε τουλαχιστον τον ηχο που βγαζει. μετα με ενα καταγραφικο απο αυτα χωρις κασσετα , οπως και το σχεδιο του KOKAR, και με εναν ενισχυτη ηχου μικρο φορητο , γινεται η
δουλεια..

----------


## tarzanakos

τι ενοεις εαν ξερω τον ηχο που βγαζουν ?????

----------


## Thanos10

Η συσκευη μπορει να γινει με το π.χ 4093  ως ταλαντωτη αλλα θελει και την αλλη συσκυη να συγκρινεις τους ηχους και με την βοηθεια ενος παλμογραφου, δυστηχως αυτο θελει δουλεια οχι οτι δεν γινεται.
Το πρωτο ic ειναι σιγουρα ταλαντωτης και το δευτερο ειναι ο ενισχυτης.

----------


## tarzanakos

παιδια η συσκευει ειναι 2 ολοκληρομενα τιποτε αλο και μια κορνα 
ενα απλο πραγμα εαν μπορεσω να την ξανα δανιστω θα βαλω φωτο αλλα λιγο δυσκολο kokar σε ευχαριστω αλα δεν καταλαβενω τιποτα σκαμπαζω λιγα πραγματα αλλα δεν ειμαι και ηλεκτρονικος σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## electrifier

Ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι παράνομο να κυνηγάς με τέτοιες συσκευές?

Το ότι κακώς δίνεται βοήθεια, ας το κρίνει ο καθένας μόνος του.

----------


## kentar

> Ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι παράνομο να κυνηγάς με τέτοιες συσκευές?
> 
> Το ότι κακώς δίνεται βοήθεια, ας το κρίνει ο καθένας μόνος του.



Δέν είναι απλά παράνομο.
Είναι κυρίως ανήθικο...

----------


## pointer

Είναι παράνομο το κυνήγι με τέτοιες συσκευές!Παρακαλώ πολύ μην βοηθάτε τέτοια άτομα γιατί καταστρέφουν την φύση και την εικόνα τον υπόλοιπων κυνηγών.

----------


## nveli

και φυσικά είναι παράνομο, αν το θέμα είχε αναρτηθεί σε forum κυνηγών ο χρήστης θα είχε φάει άγριο κράξιμο αφού ψάχνει για κράχτες, προφανώς αυτό το forum είναι μόνο κατά των παρανόμων ραδιοπομπών και όχι κατά του παράνομου κυνηγιού.

 ΦΕΚ Β 757/85
*ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΟΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΘΗΡΑΣ**
**Αρθρο 7
**1*. Απαγορεύεται για την άσκηση της θήρας των ειδών της άγριας πτηνοπανίδας η χρησιμοποίηση ή χρήση: 
ε) Ελαστικής σφεντόνας, θηλειών από οποιοδήποτε υλικό, ιξού, αγγίστρων, ομοιωμάτων, ζωντανών κραχτών, *ηχοπαραγωγών συσκευών με μιμητικές φωνές πουλιών*, *ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών προσέλευσης των πουλιών*, εξαρτημάτων κυνηγετικών όπλων γιά νυκτερινή σκόπευση, κυνηγετικών όπλων με στόχαστρο που φωσφορίζει, κάθε είδους προβολέων, καθρεφτών, δικτύων, εκρηκτικών, μηχανισμών ηλεκτροπληξίας, δολωμάτων με τοξικές ή αναισθητικές ουσίες, κάθε μορφής παγίδων γιά πουλιά με σκοπό την προοέλκυση, νάρκωση, σύλληψη ή θανάτωση των πτερωτών θηραμάτων, καθώς και ασυρμάτων για συντονισμό δράσης κατά τη θήρα.

----------


## Πέτροs

Σε υπουργική απόφαση για τα μέτρα προστα-σίας της άγριας πτηνοπανίδας προστέθηκε παράγραφος που σύμφωνα μ’ αυτή απα-γορεύεται η χρήση, η κατοχή, η εμπορία και η εισαγωγή ηχομιμητικών συσκευών με φωνές πουλιών.


Το απαράδεκτο φαινόμενο της χρήσης ηχομιμητικών συσκευών, τα περιβόητα «μηχανάκια», αποτελούν ντροπή για την ελληνική κυνηγετική πραγματικότητα. Ποια η συναδελφική σχέση αυτών των «ονομαζόμενων κυνηγών», όπου στριμώχνουν τα ορτύκια στους καταψύκτες τους ή εξίσου χειρότερο που τα πουλούν;


Οι συσκευές αυτές με τις μιμήσεις πουλιών (κυρίως ορτυκιών) έχουν την δυνατότητα να τα συγκεντρώνουν σε μεγάλους αριθμούς στις πιο περίεργες τοποθεσίες, όταν αυτά κινούνται κατά την διάρκεια της αποδημίας τους.  Συνέπεια αυτών των πράξεων είναι α) η δολοφονία τους από αδίστακτους λαθροθήρες και β) τα πουλιά που απομένουν της φρικιαστικής αυτής σφαγής είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο, να μην ολοκληρώσουν το ταξίδι τους, αφού από ένστικτο σταθμεύουν σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές κατάλληλες σε τροφή, νερό και κάλυψη. Άρα είναι καταδικασμένα εκ των προτέρων. 
Οι συσκευές αυτές είναι παράνομες, απαγορεύεται η χρήση τους (άρθρο 252 παρ. 6 Ν. Δ. 86/1969).

----------


## KOKAR

ζητώ συγνώμη αλλά δεν το γνώριζα......
τα link διαγράφηκαν .

----------


## sakis

> Σε υπουργική απόφαση για τα μέτρα προστα-σίας της άγριας πτηνοπανίδας προστέθηκε παράγραφος που σύμφωνα μ’ αυτή απα-γορεύεται η χρήση, η κατοχή, η εμπορία και η εισαγωγή ηχομιμητικών συσκευών με φωνές πουλιών.
> 
> 
> Το απαράδεκτο φαινόμενο της χρήσης ηχομιμητικών συσκευών, τα περιβόητα «μηχανάκια», αποτελούν ντροπή για την ελληνική κυνηγετική πραγματικότητα. Ποια η συναδελφική σχέση αυτών των «ονομαζόμενων κυνηγών», όπου στριμώχνουν τα ορτύκια στους καταψύκτες τους ή εξίσου χειρότερο που τα πουλούν;
> 
> 
> Οι συσκευές αυτές με τις μιμήσεις πουλιών (κυρίως ορτυκιών) έχουν την δυνατότητα να τα συγκεντρώνουν σε μεγάλους αριθμούς στις πιο περίεργες τοποθεσίες, όταν αυτά κινούνται κατά την διάρκεια της αποδημίας τους. Συνέπεια αυτών των πράξεων είναι α) η δολοφονία τους από αδίστακτους λαθροθήρες και β) τα πουλιά που απομένουν της φρικιαστικής αυτής σφαγής είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο, να μην ολοκληρώσουν το ταξίδι τους, αφού από ένστικτο σταθμεύουν σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές κατάλληλες σε τροφή, νερό και κάλυψη. Άρα είναι καταδικασμένα εκ των προτέρων. 
> Οι συσκευές αυτές είναι παράνομες, απαγορεύεται η χρήση τους (άρθρο 252 παρ. 6 Ν. Δ. 86/1969).



 *μια απο τα ιδια και απο μενα* 
δυστυχως χωρις να γνωριζω αλλα και χωρις να το σκεφτω εφτιαξα για εναν αλβανο ενα τετοιο πραγμα και μαλιστα με ενισχυτη ευτυχως του επεσε μες το νερο και ετσι οταν το εφερε για επισκευη  δεν το ξαναφτιαξα ποτε 

*ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ*

----------


## shoco

Θα απαντησω σαν κυνηγος που ειμαι. Ειναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ και ΑΝΗΘΙΚΟ αυτο που ζητηθηκε απο το φορουμ. Απορω με το θρασος ορισμενων.

----------


## badsak

Δυστηχως παντα θα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ασχολουνται με λαθος τροπο με τα χομπι που εχουν αμεση σχεση με την φυση....Κυνηγη-ψαρεμα.
Και φυσικα δεν φταινε αυτοι αλλα η πολιτεια που απλα δεν εφαρμοζει τους νομους. 
Μια και ασχολουμαι με το ψαρεμα και εχουν δει τα ματια μου πολλα δυστηχως ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που εχουν συνειδηση.
 Εχω βαρεθει να μαζευω τα σκουπιδια που αφηνουν στις παραλιες οι διαφοροι <<συναδελφοι>>. 
Να προσπαθω να τους πεισω να αφηνουν ελευθερα τα μικρα ψαρια.
Να καλω τις αρχες οταν γινεται παρανομη αλιεια και να εισπρατω αδιαφορια <<δεν ειναι υπευθυνοι λενε ολοι τους>>.
Ζουμε στην ποιο ομορφη χωρα του κοσμου και κανουμαι τα παντα για την καταστρεψουμε... δυστηχως αυτοι ειμαστε σαν λαος..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Thanos10

Καλα εμεις  δεν ειμαστε κυνηγοι και δεν ξεραμε αυτος που ειναι και το γνωριζε ζηταγε τετοιο πραγμα τι να πω, σορυ και απο μενα δεν γνωριζα.

----------


## shoco

Παιδια μη ζητατε συγνωμη γιατι ειδα το ηθος σας μολις το μαθατε. Μπραβο σας, και χαιρομαι που ειμαι μελος αυτης της κοινοτητας.

----------


## KOSTAS NAF

Παιδια σταματησα το κυνηγι τα τελευταια τρια χρονια.Ο λογος ειναι οτι οι πληθυσμοι των θηραματων εχουν μειωθει δραματικα.Η αιτιες ειναι πρωτον τα φυτοφαρμακα και δευτερον οι ασυνηδητοι κυνηγοι σαν τον φιλο που εχει και το θρασος να ζηταει σχεδια για "κραχτη".ΝΤΡΟΠΗ.

----------


## KOSTAS NAF

Ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μπραβο κι απο μενα για τα παιδια του φορουμ.

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλα εμεις  δεν ειμαστε κυνηγοι και δεν ξεραμε αυτος που ειναι και το γνωριζε ζηταγε τετοιο πραγμα τι να πω, σορυ και απο μενα δεν γνωριζα.



Πεστα ρε Θάνο....πεστα !
εμείς το μόνο που ξέρουμε από κυνήγι είναι πως να κυνηγήσουμε 
καμιά Νιτσα - Μου !!!  :hahahha:

----------


## aeonios

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για την συμμετοχή σας στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και για το ότι δείξατε πως είσαστε άνθρωποι με ποιότητα, με ήθος και με ενδιαφέρον για την Ελλάδα.  

Ευχομαι επίσης τα σχόλια σας να γίνουν αφορμή για κάποιους φίλους μας που πιστεύουν διαφορετικά πράγματα για να αναθεωρήσουν τις απόψεις τους και να βάλουν ένα τέρμα στη λαθροθηρία.
Το παρών κλειδώνεται.

----------

